# udev doesn't autoload modules

## lixo1

Hi,

I just update my kernel to 3.0.6-gentoo, putting as usual my modules on /etc/conf.d/modules (here an example with few modules)

```

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules_2_6="vboxnetflt"

modules_2_6="vboxpci"

modules_2_6="vboxdrv"

modules_2_6="vboxnetadp"

```

but when I boot, udev says "Autoloaded modules 0", and doing lsmod I don't see my cited modules.

What is happening? Why udev cannot load modules from /etc/conf.d/modules?

Thank you very much for any kind of help!

Cheers

----------

## sebaro

If you have only one kernel, use:

modules="module1 module2 module3",

if not, use:

modules_3_0="module1 module2 module3", or

modules_3_0_6="module1 module2 module3", or

modules_3_0_6_gentoo="module1 module2 module3".

----------

## lixo1

Great, it works! Thank you very much!

----------

## ultraincognito

Do udev to go in an autoloading kernel modules? It's news for me.

----------

## krinn

udev autoload itself some modules base on hardware detection, but i think it's openrc task to load the modules you've put in /etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## depontius

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> If you have only one kernel, use:
> 
> modules="module1 module2 module3",
> 
> if not, use:
> ...

 

I was unaware of your first syntax.  I find the second syntax a bit of a pain, because I've discovered by trial and error that there is no "modules_3=" that will work.  However I see no reason why I can't use your first syntax instead.

I still keep a 2.6.3x kernel around on all of my systems, because last I heard, python wouldn't emerge on 3.x kernels.  Does anyone know if that has changed, if that little problem is fixed?  Are there any reasons to keep a 2.6.3x kernel around?  (That is, other than my dedicated mythfrontend, which I still haven't managed to find time to get moved to devinput yet.)

----------

